# Old song



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Just heard this on the radio;
Kitchen Man
Lyrics


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Always loved Bessie Smith


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my garsh, I never knew this existed til now, I LOVE this song, and others like it. Its a metaphor of couse, replete with double entendrees (sounds like a frech dish now) a lot like She Being Brand New, Squeeze Box by the Who, and Red Rooster to some extent.
I cant believe this clever ditty was recorded under label in 1929! Color me impressed.
Im about to look up other Bessie work.
Thanks for posting this.


----------

